# Weaving- Brand New to Weaving



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I am a knitter's and yarn horder mostly obtaining my stash from estate/tag sales in have wanted to try weaving but couldn'the afford a rigid heddle loom to begin. Well this weekend look what I found for $10.00! It has all parts and looks barely if at all used! The owner apparently had gone and gotten herself a bigger loom. She, sadly, is moving into an assisted living facility and had to leave majority of her crafting treasures.

I look forward to seeking and receiving your help once I buckle down to start!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Well, how fun is that!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Congratulations on your great find. You are going about trying weaving the correct way, starting small, getting the hang of it and deciding if you like it. Full size looms take up a lot of room, cost a lot of money, even used ones, and are a lot to handle, e.g., warping for starters. You will be able to make all kinds of cute things on this loom. It's amazing what can be done on a rigid heddle loom.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

crivitz said:


> Congratulations on your great find. You are going about trying weaving the correct way, starting small, getting the hang of it and deciding if you like it. Full size looms take up a lot of room, cost a lot of money, even used ones, and are a lot to handle, e.g., warping for starters. You will be able to make all kinds of cute things on this loom. It's amazing what can be done on a rigid heddle loom.


 My SIL inherited her Grandmother's full room sized loom and had been given lessons by Meme. I would sit and watch her. We have many beautiful rugs. She did finally sell the loom which was a beautiful piece but the task was too much for a working Mom! She did enjoy it though. She used the room to make her bedroom a lot bigger!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Weaving is a great adventure. A rigid heddle loom can be used to weave many different fibers.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't wait to see your first project... how exciting!!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OH boy welcome to our world. You will have so much fun. Looks like a great loom to you did good. Have fun and we can't wait to see your first project and do not hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My only word of advice (other than having fun) is not to take the word "beat" too literally. I think "nudge" would be a better term. If you beat with the heddle too hard, you will get an inflexible fabric which might be good if you are making a rug. If you want something that drapes nicely, be gentle. And, as you will learn from experience, some yarns don't make good warp. It is best to use a yarn that is plied. However, if you do end up cutting something off, all that long yarn that won't work for warp can be saved and used as weft in another project. I really need to get back to the weaving project that is on my loom. It has "been in time out" for several weeks and I think I have finally figured out what I need to do with it.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you all. Have been watching some videos and lots of online reading! A lace shawl for me to wear to a wedding needs to be done before I start. I think my biggest concern is getting the warping right but practice makes perfect!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Locate a weavers guild near you so you can get some hands on help. You sure did get your self a deal there. Have fun.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

These instructions got me started on my rigid heddle: http://schachtspindle.com/pdfs/cricket-manual.pdf


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

You got a real bargain!! Looks like nice woodwork. 
Enjoy.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations, what a great find. If you have a weaving guild nearby, I would also recommend joining. Lots of help available there.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought a Craftsy class. Something like Rigid heddle weaving taught by Angela Tong. Good investment. I have referred to it often.


----------

